# "Glee" -- Done for 2013??



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Is "Glee" done for 2013? Seems like it's been a few weeks since I have seen an episode on my TiVo.



Spoiler



IIRC, the last one I saw was where they won the sectionals (or was it regionals?) that were hosted at McKinley High. I think this episode also involved Brittney being deemed super smart by MIT and Unique coming out as the "Catfisher"

Did I miss an episode somehow? Or was that it?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Yes, the season is over, and that was the last one.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hmm.. OK.. Anti climactic.



Spoiler



I thought they would go off to nationals or something. Did Rachel get the part? I am having a hard time remembering


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Spoiler



None of that was resolved. Nationals is going to happen next year, if at all. Same with Rachel...



I wonder what would have happened if they hadn't had to write Cory Monteith out on such short notice.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since we are hiding this:



Spoiler



This is the first year that the TV Season has not corresponded to the School Year. I actually thought they would lose at Regionals since it was the season finale. I wonder how they are going to break up the season next year, or do they drag the whole season out to finish the school year. It does eliminate the issue with more characters graduating.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> Since we are hiding this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well, I don't know that anyone knows what Ryan Murphy has in mind for next year. For all we know, they'll have Nationals in space. In the past. And they'll all be turtles.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Is "Glee" done for 2013? Seems like it's been a few weeks since I have seen an episode on my TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


epguides.com is a good place to answer questions like this


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Lori said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know that anyone knows what Ryan Murphy has in mind for next year. For all we know, they'll have Nationals in space. In the past. And they'll all be turtles.





Spoiler



Does Murphy?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Terrible... http://tv.yahoo.com/news/cory-monteith-dead-glee-star-dies-31-054247747-us-weekly.html


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

pretty shocking.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Terrible... http://tv.yahoo.com/news/cory-monteith-dead-glee-star-dies-31-054247747-us-weekly.html


Wow. So sad.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I don't see how Glee continues.

I mean, I'm sure they will. They have a 2-season pickup after all.

But I'm not sure how they do it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Lori said:


> I don't see how Glee continues.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure they will. They have a 2-season pickup after all.
> 
> But I'm not sure how they do it.


Well since the Finn character was out of school and they are kind of an ensemble cast I think they can keep going. I'm sure they will put Finn's death in the story somehow though..


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Well since the Finn character was out of school and they are kind of an ensemble cast I think they can keep going. I'm sure they will put Finn's death in the story somehow though..


Exactly. I think the only major change needed for Season 5 is, if they had planned on storylines at Lima University with Finn and possibly Puck, those are now in the trash. The only thing this really messes up is any future plan with Finn taking over the glee club from Will, but there are plenty of ways around that.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Lori said:


> I don't see how Glee continues.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure they will. They have a 2-season pickup after all.
> 
> But I'm not sure how they do it.


?

The TV Show will be just fine.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

does anyone know if they have already started shooting the next season?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> does anyone know if they have already started shooting the next season?


I'm pretty sure it has not started yet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Well since the Finn character was out of school and they are kind of an ensemble cast I think they can keep going. I'm sure they will put Finn's death in the story somehow though..


I agree. The show can easily continue. Actors leave shows all the time. They figure it out. His role wasn't even as major as it had been when he was still a student at McKinley High.

How will they deal with the character in the show? I dunno. But I suspect they will do it in a way that just doesn't have him disappearing with little or no mention.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I guess, I don't get how Lea Michele returns to work. They are going to have to write this in, somehow. And Rachel is a girl who's in love with Finn, and Finn is gone, and Lea Michele was engaged to the actor who played Finn, and he's dead.

It's too close to real life. I would not be able to do it. I don't know how she does it. And I don't want to watch it. Watching Rachel miss Finn would be just too much, I suspect, for many people.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> does anyone know if they have already started shooting the next season?


It was due to start tomorrow 7.15.13.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> It was due to start tomorrow 7.15.13.


wow



Lori said:


> It's too close to real life. I would not be able to do it. I don't know how she does it. And I don't want to watch it. Watching Rachel miss Finn would be just too much, I suspect, for many people.


at first i figured automatically they would write it in but you have a good point there - it is too close to their real personal life

i wouldn't want to be ryan murphy right now


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, let's say Leah Michelle quits (Lori makes a fine point that it would be very understandable) and Rachel Berry is written off the show. Can the show continue? I think so. It was already disjointed with her off in New York. Re-focus the whole show to be just about Lima, Ohio and the kids at McKinley High.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Leah Michele is not going to quit. No way no how. They might write her out for a bit but she's a Broadway baby and all Broadway kids live by the show must go on.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The real question: do they write his absence into the show? It would be a bit glaring, but on the other hand, this show has had a history of having major characters just randomly completely absent from episodes without any in story-line explanation. In addition, he was himself absent for the last weeks of last season due to him checking himself into rehab. They could just roll with that, I suppose. Again, it'd be a bit glaring, but possible.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Not sure but if it turns out drugs were a factor could they kill off the Finn character the same way as kind of a PSA?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> I guess, I don't get how Lea Michele returns to work. They are going to have to write this in, somehow. And Rachel is a girl who's in love with Finn, and Finn is gone, and Lea Michele was engaged to the actor who played Finn, and he's dead.
> 
> It's too close to real life. I would not be able to do it. I don't know how she does it. And I don't want to watch it. Watching Rachel miss Finn would be just too much, I suspect, for many people.


They were able to deal with Larry Hagman's death on Dallas, and he died mid season.

They wrote it in, they dealt with it.

Leah may need a break, but the show will go on.

And she may do it to honor him.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Good point about Dallas. I read that the funeral scene was somewhat spontaneous.
I could see them doing something special that in a way breaks the fourth wall.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> The real question: do they write his absence into the show? It would be a bit glaring, but on the other hand, this show has had a history of having major characters just randomly completely absent from episodes without any in story-line explanation. In addition, he was himself absent for the last weeks of last season due to him checking himself into rehab. They could just roll with that, I suppose. Again, it'd be a bit glaring, but possible.


But those characters come back. Obviously, Finn can not. How did they handle when Corey was in rehab? I can't recall the story line they used. or if they had one to explain it.

Honestly, I don't see them never mentioning Finn again.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

There is also the situation that was faced when John Ritter died while "8 Simple Rules" was still on the air.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Langree said:


> They were able to deal with Larry Hagman's death on Dallas, and he died mid season.
> 
> They wrote it in, they dealt with it.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course. Actors die all the time.

In your example, though, Larry Hagman wasn't married to Linda Gray, and she wasn't asked to both mourn her husband in real life, and act the part of mourning her husband on the show.

Let's say that they kill him off on the show. Someone needs to break the news to Rachel. Is that really something you want to see?

Lord knows, I don't.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

a scene like that doesn't have to be in an episode to establish that Finn died. He can just be dead and there can be references to it. But no need for us to see/watch characters find out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'll bet they kill him off but in an accident on a trip or something. Maybe returning to Lima from visiting Rachel in New York. I can't see them making him die from an overdose on screen. Doesn't fit the show. Doesn't fit the character. 

They can still do a PSA at the end. For addiction/depression. 

I just can't see them saying he is in California or something. They will want to acknowledge his death on screen somehow. 

As for Lea. She will act through it. Acting is not faking it. She can use her pain (a standard practice) but she will act through it. It probably will be cathartic.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The closest current example that comes to mind, though it doesn't deal with death, is Michael C. Hall and Jennifer Carpenter, on Dexter. They met on the series, got married, and divorced. Meanwhile, the series goes on. On the show they play brother and sister but have been dealing with some complex emotional relationship stuff. It's hard to watch it without wondering how uncomfortable it must be for them as actors.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> How did they handle when Corey was in rehab? I can't recall the story line they used. or if they had one to explain it.


I'm a bit hazy as well, but I don't believe they mentioned it. They seemed to completely ignore the fact that he wasn't on, much like the other mysteriously absent characters through the run of the show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'm a bit hazy as well, but I don't believe they mentioned it. They seemed to completely ignore the fact that he wasn't on, much like the other mysteriously absent characters through the run of the show.


They don't need to have a roll call every week. They have a big cast. They just don't tell a story involving them. They only have to explain it when they have to be there. Like during regionals, etc.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

What I'd like to see is them going back to the idea of a spinoff focused on NY. Advance time by a few years to have Rachel graduated from NYADA and be a struggling new actress in the New York Broadway scene. That would give them an out, to just have Finn be someone from Rachel's past. 

The only problem is a spinoff focusing on Rachel would be oddly similar to a recently canceled NBC show. Also, I don't think anyone is interested in doing a spinoff anymore.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I'll bet they kill him off but in an accident on a trip or something. Maybe returning to Lima from visiting Rachel in New York. I can't see them making him die from an overdose on screen.


Maybe they could say he was lynched by a mob of independent artists who got fed up with how they were treated by the producers of his show.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Per an article on RumorFix (which is what my local paper linked to)...

Production starts on July 29th. Rumored to already have 3-4 episodes written... Production offices were open today after a summer hiatus.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> Per an article on RumorFix (which is what my local paper linked to)...
> 
> Production starts on July 29th. Rumored to already have 3-4 episodes written... Production offices were open today after a summer hiatus.


MASSIVE re-writes underway I bet..


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> MASSIVE re-writes underway I bet..


Depends on how much they used Finn. Of course, they probably have an entire episode around him at some time early on but if he does not have a pivotal role to play in the first eps, writing him out is not that hard


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Per an article on RumorFix (which is what my local paper linked to)...
> 
> Production starts on July 29th. Rumored to already have 3-4 episodes written... Production offices were open today after a summer hiatus.


Deadline:Hollywood reports 2 episodes written, both of which were drafted prior to summer, and both were to have dealt with the return of Finn. Production was originally supposed to have started next week.

http://www.deadline.com/2013/07/fox-glee-start-to-grapple-with-cory-monteith-death/


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

John Spencer died in the middle of I think it was the final season of the West Wing. They wrote it into the show, a bunch of actors who had left th show came back for Leo's funeral, etc. They wrote it in.

I'll be interested to read how they handle this, but we bailed on Glee before last season started so I probably won't be watching.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Phil Hartman's murder was written into News Radio as a heart attack.

I don't see how Lea Michelle can possibly keep doing the show. I wouldn't be able to.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Bravo announced Monday that it will re-air the Glee cast's episode of Inside the Actors Studio. A special broadcast of his appearance, hosted by James Lipton, will air on Thursdayat 6/5c. A re-airing of the original episode will then play the next day, on Friday at 7/6c. Not on guide data yet.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

i found this an interesting read

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/07/15/how-will-glee-continue-without-star-cory-monteith/

talks about other actor deaths on tv shows

-Freddie Prinze died from a self-inflicted gunshot during the third season of the sitcom Chico and the Man" in 1977, the producers considered cancelling the series but ultimately forged ahead by stating that Prinzes character was on vacation in Mexico to finish out the season.

-Phil Hartman was killed by his wife in a murder/suicide in 1998, Newsradio wrote out his character Bill McNeal with a sudden heart attack

-John Ritter early in the second season of his sitcom 8 Simple Rules. The show also had his character die unexpectedly

-Cheers actor Nicholas Colasanto, who died of a heart attack in 1985. The show acknowledged the death of his character Coach


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> i found this an interesting read
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/07/15/how-will-glee-continue-without-star-cory-monteith/
> 
> ...


Add to that Jock on the original Dallas, they had the character missing and declared dead much later.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Jack Soo passed during the fifth season of Barney Miller.
The show wrote an episode which had the actors step of character and be themselves in a tribute to Soo and his character of Yemana.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Huh. I was convinced that Fame dealt with the death of Mr. Sharofsky because the actor playing him, Albert Hague, had died. But checking into it on IMDB, it looks like he left the show in 1987 but lived until 2001.

Wow. I'm going down the Fame rabbit hole and learning all sorts of people were on it that I didn't know, like Don Cheadle, and Jasmine Guy, and Michael Cerveris (September from Fringe) and Harold Perrineau (from Lost). And I had forgotten Janet Jackson was on it too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Only skimmed part of this.. but I read an article that said they had already written the first 2 eps of next season.. and obviously will have to rewrite them.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Only skimmed part of this.. but I read an article that said they had already written the first 2 eps of next season.. and obviously will have to rewrite them.


Yeah, you smeeked. I posted the link to the article above.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Lori said:


> I guess, I don't get how Lea Michele returns to work. They are going to have to write this in, somehow. And Rachel is a girl who's in love with Finn, and Finn is gone, and Lea Michele was engaged to the actor who played Finn, and he's dead.
> 
> It's too close to real life. I would not be able to do it. I don't know how she does it. And I don't want to watch it. Watching Rachel miss Finn would be just too much, I suspect, for many people.


And if they recast Finn, or both Finn and Rachel, that would be painful for the viewers and cast, too.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> And if they recast Finn, or both Finn and Rachel, that would be painful for the viewers and cast, too.


This..


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I think an easy way to break it to the viewers is to show them leaving Finn's funeral. Graveyard, everyone in black, hushed tones, "it was so sudden", "I can't believe he's gone", etc. The Dads are there comforting Rachel.

Wasn't Finn's dad established as having abused substances? That works right in.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think _any_ scene that requires Lea to portray a grieving girlfriend is simply asking too much.

Kill him in a totally random way like life usually does (drunk driver being my choice) then have a little backstory exposition done through conversations between those characters/cast members most able and willing to do it.

Then move completely on.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

GoPackGo said:


> I don't see how Lea Michelle can possibly keep doing the show. I wouldn't be able to.





Cearbhaill said:


> I think _any_ scene that requires Lea to portray a grieving girlfriend is simply asking too much.


Thank you. I was beginning to think that I had lost my mind.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

In these days of social media and obsessive fans, I don't think there can ever be a recast of any of the main stars of a popular show (ie, Darren in Bewitched). The only recent example is Rhodes for the Iron Man series, but those were movies.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

dtle said:


> In these days of social media and obsessive fans, I don't think there can ever be a recast of any of the main stars of a popular show (ie, Darren in Bewitched). The only recent example is Rhodes for the Iron Man series, but those were movies.


Doctor Who does it pretty successfully, though they've built a foundation for it within the context of the show itself.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

dtle said:


> In these days of social media and obsessive fans, I don't think there can ever be a recast of any of the main stars of a popular show (ie, Darren in Bewitched). The only recent example is Rhodes for the Iron Man series, but those were movies.


Soaps do it all the time.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Elvis Duran on Kathie Lee & Hoda just indicated Glee premiere will be pushed back to possibly November. Dunno where he got his info though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jane Lynch is scheduled to be on Leno this week. Could be an interesting interview.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Elvis Duran on Kathie Lee & Hoda just indicated Glee premiere will be pushed back to possibly November. Dunno where he got his info though.


I would have guessed longer.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Jane Lynch is scheduled to be on Leno this week. Could be an interesting interview.


Except for the fact that the interviewer is Leno....


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Skimmed the thread but why are we assuming he will be killed off. He could just have left for any number of other reasons.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Skimmed the thread but why are we assuming he will be killed off. He could just have left for any number of other reasons.


The Finn-Rachel relationship is the centerpiece of the show, and -- oddly, for such a large ensemble -- Finn is arguably the most important character. If they try to shuffle him off quietly it just won't play dramatically, and that's not even considering the hyper-awareness that Glee fans have of Monteith's death.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm all for free speech but these people make me sick...

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/westboro-baptist-church-plans-cory-monteith-funeral-protest-140119597.html


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> The Finn-Rachel relationship is the centerpiece of the show, and -- oddly, for such a large ensemble -- Finn is arguably the most important character. If they try to shuffle him off quietly it just won't play dramatically, and that's not even considering the hyper-awareness that Glee fans have of Monteith's death.


But he was shuffled off once before. If it was me that's exactly what I would do. He rejoins the Army, or gets a job in another country. All the fans will know the truth and you don't have to create a potentially uncomfortable situation.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> But he was shuffled off once before. If it was me that's exactly what I would do. He rejoins the Army, or gets a job in another country. All the fans will know the truth and you don't have to create a potentially uncomfortable situation.


There's a difference between being moved to the background for a few episodes, and being written out.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I predict that Finn dies from some sort of accident that has nothing to do with drugs or drunk driving. I like the idea posted earlier of the show starting with Finn's funeral, but we see it in a montage to a sad song. Images of people in black hugging each other, a casket, a picture of Finn, people speaking at the funeral (but we don't hear what they are saying) and then the drive to the cemetery, etc. Maybe we see a newspaper on a car seat with an article about the accident. At the very end we cut to see Rachel, in NYC. She is sitting on a couch in her loft between her two dads. She was too upset to go to the funeral. She looks strained and tired, but hard--as if this death has caused her to close off. Her dads exchange a worried look. The camera pans to a photo of Finn and Rachel on a shelf. They are performing in some competition. The camera zooms in and the picture begins moving and we see a sequence of Finn's vocal performances and memorable moments from the show. At the end, a still shot of his smiling face and a note acknowledging the loss of the actor.

Rachel's storyline can be very focused on work and school. People are concerned about her. Two-thirds of the way in to the season, she can break down and deal with Finn's death. The actress should be ready by then.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Any other couple... I can see that. But being that this was your real-life fiance and not just your acting partner, it would be tough.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Autopsy In

death caused by mix of heroin and alcohol

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/16/showbiz/glee-star-dead/index.html


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Autopsy In
> 
> death caused by mix of heroin and alcohol
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/16/showbiz/glee-star-dead/index.html


I just knew heroin was involved. My friend has almost died at least a couple times, and if you're alone and you OD, you are not going to survive it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Any other couple... I can see that. But being that this was your real-life fiance and not just your acting partner, it would be tough.


Not to pick on you but it is called acting for a reason. Much of it is very tough. Emotional. Women who braved breast cancer have acted it out. Actors have lost loved ones and acted it out.

We cannot put our personal lives on par with what actors do. They hide pain. They display pain.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

That seems quicker than most celeb autopsies. Is it because he was in Canada and not in Hollywood?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Not to pick on you but it is called acting for a reason. Much of it is very tough. Emotional. Women who braved breast cancer have acted it out. Actors have lost loved ones and acted it out.
> 
> We cannot put our personal lives on par with what actors do. They hide pain. They display pain.


It's TOUGH. And method actors do that by design-find something extremely painful to connect with to make a good show. By the same token, you have to disconnect from that pain or go nuts.

I have seen the go nuts thing many, many times.

My personal opinion is in two months, she SHOULD be able to do whatever is necessary. Whether or not she has the acting chops to do it, is another story. And of course, at the same time, no one should FORCE her to do anything.

Acting is hard. Extremely hard. I wanted more than anything to be good at it. But nope.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I would love for the storyline to include Rachel dying with Finn in an accident. That solves two problems with Glee. Maybe three.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> My personal opinion is in two months, she SHOULD be able to do whatever is necessary. Whether or not she has the acting chops to do it, is another story. And of course, at the same time, no one should FORCE her to do anything.


And the other component is if we want to watch her do it. I really, really don't. It feels voyeuristic and exploitative.

It's why I don't like reality TV.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> My personal opinion is in two months, she SHOULD be able to do whatever is necessary.


I can't even express how strongly I disagree with this.
Two months is nothing when your entire world has been rocked.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I can't even express how strongly I disagree with this.
> Two months is nothing when your entire world has been rocked.


But that is acting. The things I've seen real actors do...it's mind blowing. I'm saying a good actor could do it. No one should force her, but a good actor puts themselves in that painful situation every time they go on stage to do a tough part. Trust me. It's draining and horrible and cleansing.

As far as it being voyeuristic, that is a decision the producers should be making.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

By the way, as a former theatre writer and director, if I were writing this, I would write a very, very small part for her-one that perhaps she doesn't even have to speak or be shown up close, and then write her off for a couple more months, if she desires.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm in the camp that thinks they'll address it on the show. If Lea Michelle can handle it they'll do a funeral scene. If she can't, they'll probably have stunned students in school saying things like "it's not the same around here without him."


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I can just see Will giving the students the assignment to let out their grief through song.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The season premiere will probably be Glee's highest rated show. People will want to see how they handle it. I'm also guessing that no matter what they do, someone will be critical of it. There is no perfect solution here.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Azlen said:


> The season premiere will probably be Glee's highest rated show.


I doubt it. In the first season Glee was getting over 12 million viewers an episode and pushing above a 4.5 in the 18-49's. Now it's down to about 5 million and sub 2.0 ratings. I think the media is overestimating the show and actors popularity.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I can just see Will giving the students the assignment to let out their grief through song.


This weeks assignment is grief.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Reading this thread, I was thinking of "I'll Stand By You".. Looking up more lyrics, guess the words aren't appropriate.. I was thinking it would be one of the songs they'd sing.. Though I guess it could be one of the other Glee members singing it to Rachel in her grief..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Reading this thread, I was thinking of "I'll Stand By You".. Looking up more lyrics, guess the words aren't appropriate.. I was thinking it would be one of the songs they'd sing.. Though I guess it could be one of the other Glee members singing it to Rachel in her grief..


Already done on Glee -- by Finn, season 1, episode 10. It was one he did when he still thought Quinn's baby was his.

One they haven't done yet that would be good for Rachel would be "I'll Cover You (Reprise)" from the musical _Rent_. It's the song that Tom Collins sings at Angel's funeral. (I can't say I thought about it... someone elsewhere on the internet suggested it, but it's a good suggestion.) Unfortunately, it would be damn near impossible to sing without breaking down - it's a really moving song.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The one that keeps going through my head is Randy Newman's "Texas Girl at the Funeral of her Father." The King's Singer's have a great a cappella arrangement.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

It's trite at this point but have they done I Will Remember You?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

With Hagman on Dallas they had a contingency plan in case of his death since his health was weak.

Not sure if they same was done for Montieth for being an addict.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jesda said:


> With Hagman on Dallas they had a contingency plan in case of his death since his health was weak.
> 
> Not sure if they same was done for Montieth for being an addict.


Probably not for death. But as he had already taken leave for rehab, it would have been foolish to not at least talk about him going missing again.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Depending on how they choose to handle his character's exit, 'Stuck in a Moment' by U2 could be a decent choice.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Already done on Glee -- by Finn, season 1, episode 10. It was one he did when he still thought Quinn's baby was his.
> 
> One they haven't done yet that would be good for Rachel would be "I'll Cover You (Reprise)" from the musical _Rent_. It's the song that Tom Collins sings at Angel's funeral. (I can't say I thought about it... someone elsewhere on the internet suggested it, but it's a good suggestion.) Unfortunately, it would be damn near impossible to sing without breaking down - it's a really moving song.


This is the song that LoadStar is talking about. It's one of my favorites, but it's pretty brutal.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lori said:


> This is the song that LoadStar is talking about. It's one of my favorites, but it's pretty brutal.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

From @marcmalkin (EOnline)
Production of @GLEEonFOX has been postponed until early August. Season 5 will now premiere Sept. 26. #RipCoryMonteith

That's only a week later than when it was originally scheduled to premiere.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Makes sense and not a huge change in the schedule. I don't envy the writers.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Conversation with Ryan Murphy concerning the situation-
http://tvline.com/2013/07/20/ryan-murphy-glee-cory-monteith-death-season-5-delay/

They will have the first 2 episodes as already written (two parts/Beatles) and then an episode about Finn's death. 
And then a hiatus.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wonder what a long hiatus means? Maybe not be back until November sometime?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

They take hiatus anyway due to baseball playoffs


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

I had already deleted my season pass. It's time is past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

You're Gone by Diamond Rio would work as a song for Rachael, but I doubt anyone could get through it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know if that article mentions it but apparently Ryan Murphy is giving Lea Michele creative control of the tribute episode. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ryan Murphy not in control? I'm good with that.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm good with that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I don't know if that article mentions it but apparently Ryan Murphy is giving Lea Michele creative control of the tribute episode. Not sure how I feel about that.


Ryan Murphy not in control? No big deal.

Lea Michele in control. The episode suckage is going to be huge.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Ryan Murphy not in control? No big deal.
> 
> Lea Michele in control. The episode suckage is going to be huge.


Well its one episode.. I can see why he is doing it. If people complain he can say "well I didn't control that episode."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Ryan Murphy not in control? No big deal.
> 
> Lea Michele in control. The episode suckage is going to be huge.


I don't follow. What evidence is there that having Lea in creative control would suck?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya, I actually consider that Murphy himself is not very creative, he has a very narrow view on characters and stereotypes. To me this became blatantly obvious due to the Glee Project.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Well its one episode.. I can see why he is doing it. If people complain he can say "well I didn't control that episode."


I really don't think that's why he made this decision.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> I really don't think that's why he made this decision.


True, I think the main thing was to be respectful to Lea Michelle. She knew Cory the best so why not let her have the majority of the creative input.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Conversation with Ryan Murphy concerning the situation-
> http://tvline.com/2013/07/20/ryan-murphy-glee-cory-monteith-death-season-5-delay/
> 
> They will have the first 2 episodes as already written (two parts/Beatles) and then an episode about Finn's death.
> And then a hiatus.


Spoiler alert?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Everybody knows they take a hiatus for the playoffs.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

As someone that say Rent on Broadway twenty-three times (yes, I know, that's excessive), I agree that the McElroy version is much better. I saw pretty much all the different cast changes (including the original cast). I was hugely disappointed in the movie mainly because the characters were too old for the parts and the movie was emotionally flat and lacked energy. If anyone saw it on Broadway, energy was one of the key things about the play.

I was so happy when they released the blu-ray version of the last performance on Broadway. If anyone is a fan of the play, and only saw the movie, please rent/purchase it:

http://www.amazon.com/Rent-Filmed-Live-Broadway-Blu-ray/dp/B001LMAKAQ/ref=atv_dvd_twister

The extra features are worth it too, seeing the Larson family come back was heartbreaking. For those that don't know, Johnathon Larson wrote Rent and was hugely successful off broadway, the opening night on Broadway he died of a brain aneurysm.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

What?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

mbhuff said:


> As someone that say Rent on Broadway twenty-three times (yes, I know, that's excessive), I agree that the McElroy version is much better. I saw pretty much all the different cast changes (including the original cast). I was hugely disappointed in the movie mainly because the characters were too old for the parts and the movie was emotionally flat and lacked energy. If anyone saw it on Broadway, energy was one of the key things about the play.
> 
> I was so happy when they released the blu-ray version of the last performance on Broadway. If anyone is a fan of the play, and only saw the movie, please rent/purchase it:
> 
> ...


Not to get too off-topic, but I wanted to respond to this. The only character whose age is mentioned in the play is Mimi, who claims that she is 19. The other characters are not at all pinned down. Jonathan Larson wrote this from *his own* experience, and he finished writing it at 35. There are people of many, many ages living lives like this. We only perceive that they must have been "too old" to be in the film because they were so much older than when they originated the roles.

I was lucky to see the OBC, in November of '96, and I try, but no one comes close for me in those roles. I'd rather watch Adam and Anthony at 50 than a bunch of less-talented young kids.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Lori said:


> I'd rather watch Adam and Anthony at 50 than a bunch of less-talented young kids.


I agree with you - boy have we swiped this thread.
My only disappointment was the rest of the original cast was not in it.
But I do also agree as a movie adaptation it was not good.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I agree with you - boy have we swiped this thread.



Better than talking about deadFinn. 



> [My only disappointment was the rest of the original cast was not in it.
> But I do also agree as a movie adaptation it was not good.


I was glad that they made the movie, because it gives us a permanent record of most of those performances. I was also a little bummed that they didn't make it work with Daphne Rubin Vega or Freddi Walker, but I was glad that they made it work for the other six.

I just don't think that the energy translated well to the screen. That said, I do watch it a lot.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

And now, what happened to the show to cause me to stop watching it has happened to this thread.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

aindik said:


> And now, what happened to the show to cause me to stop watching it has happened to this thread.


Then let's get back on track, sort of: what if the next "school musical" was _Rent_?

For that matter, what if they did _Hit List_ (as a tribute to _Smash_)?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Then let's get back on track, sort of: what if the next "school musical" was _Rent_?
> 
> For that matter, what if they did _Hit List_ (as a tribute to _Smash_)?


It wasn't the failure to stay on track that made me stop watching. It was the emphasis on Broadway.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

aindik said:


> It wasn't the failure to stay on track that made me stop watching. It was the emphasis on Broadway.


Ditto.

I like musicals, I do. But for some reason, I just ain't fond of Broadway. It seems contradictory, but there it is. So I lost interest in _Glee's _NY story, and absolutely loathed NBC's _Smash_.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

MikeCC said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I like musicals, I do. But for some reason, I just ain't fond of Broadway. It seems contradictory, but there it is. So I lost interest in _Glee's _NY story, and absolutely loathed NBC's _Smash_.


I love musicals, and I love Broadway and I loathed Smash.

Maybe the problem was Smash.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> It wasn't the failure to stay on track that made me stop watching. It was the emphasis on Broadway.


For me, it was the intellectual property theft.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/fox-pres-talks-glee-plans-cory-monteith-183600560.html


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Spoiler



Sounds like Finn will die of an OD. Too me sometimes realism is the way to go and they can really try and do the best out of a horrible situation to help educate people on drug addiction.


http://www.upi.com/blog/2013/08/08/...l-word-on-Glee-tribute-to-Cory/9311375968997/


----------

